# Animal burrows under concrete patio



## garrett1812

I have a 12'x16' concrete patio, and on either side are small holes from a animal, probably 1.5-2" diameter. One side of the patio seems to just be entrance holes, and the other looks like it opens into a burrow. The burrow is about 5ft deep, but I can't tell how wide, or what else is going on under the patio. Naturally, I am concerned about large voids under concrete. What can I do to repair this (if I even need to?) to prevent it from cracking. The rodents are gone, whatever they were, so only concerned about the concrete. Thanks!


----------



## de-nagorg

If that pad was poured with some re-enforcement it probably will not crack off.

But I would still be refilling the voids, and burying some type of wire mesh around the perimeter in case the critters come back.

The wire stops them from digging under. And is buried so it is never seen.

As it is it creates a hazard to anyone stepping in the holes and breaking an ankle, so fill them in packing the fill in to support the slab, and evening out the area.


ED


----------



## theJcK

Id guess voles.. anyways if concerned pour some sakcrete in - mixed runny should pour right in.


----------



## theJcK

Oh sorry (wouldnt let me edit) but if REALLY concerned.. which I wouldnt be. Buy some rebar which they sell 4' long and shove in your pour before it sets.


----------



## joecaption

How do you know there gone?
Find it hard to believe a mole of vole made a hole that big.


----------



## Bud9051

Voles would be out tunneling around the yard. This looks more like squirrels or the name we do not like to mention. Gently stuff some leaves in the holes and check a day or two later to see if the leaves have been pushed aside. I prefer to eliminate them then redo the edge as suggested. If you just block it off, they will just go looking for a new way to get into your home. Spring is when they move to the outside. Fall is when they need to find a warm spot for the winter.

Bud


----------



## ChuckF.

garrett1812 said:


> I have a 12'x16' concrete patio, and on either side are small holes from a animal, probably 1.5-2" diameter. One side of the patio seems to just be entrance holes, and the other looks like it opens into a burrow. The burrow is about 5ft deep, but I can't tell how wide, or what else is going on under the patio. Naturally, I am concerned about large voids under concrete. What can I do to repair this (if I even need to?) to prevent it from cracking. The rodents are gone, whatever they were, so only concerned about the concrete. Thanks!


When the burrows are fresh, from Walmart:









I had holes like that early this Spring, I ignored then and now I have moles in my lawn. If they are vacant fill the holes with pea gravel in a bag from Home Depot.


----------



## carpdad

Around my house the culprit was chipmunks. Fairly deep burrows against the foundation. 2-3" of rocks or gravel seemed to discourage more digging. If I see a hole, I just filled with dirt. Cementing would be a waste since they'd just dig next to it. Mothballs, pool chlorine nuggets, vinegar, all seem to work for a short time.


----------



## ZTMAN

When I had that issue, I just used a digging bar to pack in some gravel. Void went back a couple of feet


----------

